# Mac Os X, un Unix, ou mais...



## Yggdrasill (26 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Je me posais deux ou trois questions auquelles je n'ai toujours pas de question, alors voila peut-etre que vous saurez me donner un coup de main 

Mac Os X est un Unix like, basee sur FreeBSD, donc est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas moyen d'acceder au termimaux tty1 a 6 ?
Je m'explique, Mac Os X boot par defaut avec le serveur graphique de lance, mais ne pourrait t'on pas s'en passer et rester au niveau "Darwin" avec les terminaux multiples and co ? Et ne pourrait t'on pas momentanement switcher entre les terminaux et le serveur graphique ?

Cela m'ammene a ma deuxiemme question : Peut-on lancer un second serveur graphique ? et pourquoi pas une seconde interface graphique ? Ca me plairait bien une petite Fvwm sous Mac Os :love:

Et enfin, comment se fait-il que l'on ne puisse pas lancer plusieures instances d'un meme programme sur la meme session ? (enfin, dans le cas d'applications du type *.app)

Je ne savais pas trop si il convenait mieux de placer le sujet ici (puisque ca concerne tres intimmement Mac Os) ou dans le forum Linux (puisque je m'interesse plus a l'aspect Unix de la chose) donc si il faut, n'hesitez pas a deplacer le fil.

Merci !


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2006)

C'est ce que je vais m'empresser de faire


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2006)

Pour les terminaux (consoles virtuelles, disons), j'aimerais bien que ce soit le cas : mais je n'ai pas trouv&#233; d'astuce dans ce cas.
Mais il y a moyen de ne lancer que le mode console : il suffit de mettre ">console" dans la fen&#234;tre de login (&#224; condition qu'aucune session graphique ne soit active). On a alors la console UN*X classique. En se d&#233;loggant d'icelle on revient &#224; la fen&#234;tre de login.
Quant &#224; lancer fvwm : il suffit de lancer X11 puis Xnest, en lui associant fvwm comme _Window Manager_.


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me posais deux ou trois questions auquelles je n'ai toujours pas de question, alors voila peut-etre que vous saurez me donner un coup de main
> 
> Mac Os X est un Unix like, basee sur FreeBSD, donc est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas moyen d'acceder au termimaux tty1 a 6 ?


pas de console switcher , TODO LIST depuis 3 ans 



			
				Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Je m'explique, Mac Os X boot par defaut avec le serveur graphique de lance, mais ne pourrait t'on pas s'en passer et rester au niveau "Darwin" avec les terminaux multiples and co ? Et ne pourrait t'on pas momentanement switcher entre les terminaux et le serveur graphique ?



man SystemStarter
tu peux demarrer et rester en verbose at start
tu peux demarrer et lancer une session Apple-aqua-xwindow 
tu peux demarrer et lancer une session xwindow 

pomme + v tu d&#233;marres en verbose puis aqua login window
pomme +s tu d&#233;marres en single-user

tu peux aussi taper 

>console 

dans la login window &#224; la place de ton username puis login



			
				Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Cela m'ammene a ma deuxiemme question : Peut-on lancer un second serveur graphique ? et pourquoi pas une seconde interface graphique ? Ca me plairait bien une petite Fvwm sous Mac Os :love:


Apple x11/opendarwin port/gnu-darwin port

pure darwinOS
opendarwin  ou gnu-darwin



			
				Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Et enfin, comment se fait-il que l'on ne puisse pas lancer plusieures instances d'un meme programme sur la meme session ? (enfin, dans le cas d'applications du type *.app)



fait expr&#232;s  c'est juste un bridage


```
/Applications/Utilities/Terminal.app/Contents/MacOS/Terminal 
2006-06-26 14:55:19.298 Terminal[3651] CFLog (0): CFMessagePort: bootstrap_register(): failed 1103 (0x44f), port = 0x2d03, name = 'com.apple.Terminal.ServiceProvider'
See /usr/include/servers/bootstrap_defs.h for the error codes.
2006-06-26 14:55:19.336 Terminal[3651] CFLog (99): CFMessagePortCreateLocal(): failed to name Mach port (com.apple.Terminal.ServiceProvider)
```
un service [mach port] by name si tu duplicates et renomme ton bundle cela fonctionne



			
				Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas trop si il convenait mieux de placer le sujet ici (puisque ca concerne tres intimmement Mac Os) ou dans le forum Linux (puisque je m'interesse plus a l'aspect Unix de la chose) donc si il faut, n'hesitez pas a deplacer le fil.
> 
> Merci !


en esp&#233;rant que cela r&#233;ponde &#224; tes questions


----------



## Yggdrasill (26 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pour les terminaux (consoles virtuelles, disons), j'aimerais bien que ce soit le cas : mais je n'ai pas trouv&#233; d'astuce dans ce cas.
> Mais il y a moyen de ne lancer que le mode console : il suffit de mettre ">console" dans la fen&#234;tre de login (&#224; condition qu'aucune session graphique ne soit active). On a alors la console UN*X classique. En se d&#233;loggant d'icelle on revient &#224; la fen&#234;tre de login.
> Quant &#224; lancer fvwm : il suffit de lancer X11 puis Xnest, en lui associant fvwm comme _Window Manager_.



Et donc on Aqua et en plus fvwm ? pcq si on a mis le fullscreen sur X11, on ne saurais pas switcher avec virtue par exemple entre aqua et fvwm je me trompe ?
En tout cas, rapide le Bompi, ca fait plaisir 



			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> man SystemStarter



 



			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> tu peux demarrer et rester en verbose at start
> 
> pomme + v tu d&#233;marres en verbose puis login window
> pomme +s tu d&#233;marres en single-user



Oui j'y avais pense, mais bon une seule console c'est penible... Je vais devoir aller revoir le man de screen moi je sens...



			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> en esp&#233;rant que cela r&#233;ponde &#224; tes questions



Oui avec vous deux j'ai mes r*&#233;*ponses ! un grand merci.


Ps : J'ai fait mon premier accent en qwerty


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2006)

pour finir Darwin utilise BootX 
je sais pour le console switcher c'est frustrant

mais il y a un gros boulot materiel/driver keyboard pour binder
un ctrl-F1  ctrl-F2 ecetera


----------



## Yggdrasill (26 Juin 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> pour finir Darwin utilise BootX
> je sais pour le console switcher c'est frustrant
> 
> mais il y a un gros boulot materiel/driver keyboard pour binder
> un ctrl-F1  ctrl-F2 ecetera



Je ne te le fais pas dire ! Et lorsque je travaille avec parallels et que je veux switcher de console sous linux, les Fn+Ctrl+Alt+F*.... hum...


----------



## ed71 (27 Juin 2006)

utilise xmodmap pour remaper ton clavier comme tu le veux (utilise xev pour avoir les keycode) ensuite tu le mets dans ton .login, tu auras un mapage égal pour chaque environnment


----------

